#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  What is a NULL Value?

## Lorraine

Hi all,

A field with a NULL value is a field with no value. 
A null value is different from a zero value or a field that contains spaces. 
A field with a NULL value is one that has been left blank during record creation. 
Assume, there is a field in a table is optional and it is possible to insert a record without adding a value to the optional field then the field will be saved with a NULL value.

Thank you!

----------

